# Where are the World Cup threads?



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

holy sh--stuff! This truly isn't a conventional forum - no World Cup threads, the NSFW thread with em nekkid lasses didn't get one post in the past 6 months... weird. Starting to feel I've landed in the wrong side of the web! eheh

Let's talk some footie, da?

Allow me to kick off with a funny comment I saw on FB:

"This World Cup has turned out like WW2! The French surrendered early, the USA arrive last minute and England is left to fight the Freaking Germans! lol ENGLAND ENGLAND ENGLAND!!!"

Oh, did I tell you we scored 7?

(yes, me too - my existence totally contributed for at least two or three of those goals)

More than not having pass the groups stage, I want Greece to play Portugal - and be sent home with an 8-0, a couple of them being own goals, just for kicks.

(six years still don't do it!)


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh pleSe Kunoichi. Don't do this. Footie is shite. It's a fact. Look in any dictionary. That's the definition. Ask any intelligent being. It's a fact.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

This has been the worst world cup since USA, the ball is shit, them horrible things they all blow piss me right off, England are shite.

RUBBISH! lol


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> This has been the worst world cup since USA, the ball is shit, them horrible things they all blow piss me right off, England are shite.
> 
> RUBBISH! lol


Oh aye....blame the bad performances on the ball  .


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> This has been the worst world cup since USA, the ball is shit, them horrible things they all blow piss me right off, England are shite.
> 
> RUBBISH! lol


I would sort of agree, the quality of play has been abissmal from most teams, and the arse load of dirty scheming filthy cheating is just beyond pathetic.

However, before all this I was complaining that footballers are overpaid nancy boys...and all of this seems to confirm what I already thought. I like being right


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

HAHA! Ye you would of thought i was playing with my excuses. The ball is crap but the play is equally bad.

Anyone who earns more in a week than most do in 10 years is clearly over paid!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

A few issues raised here...

Overpaid: i will use the Premier League as an example.... since 1992 there has been 2,850 players in the league... so in 18 years per season this isn't a big number.

There will be say average 25 players per team in the league... with 20 teams.

Alot of small businesses with small annual turnovers have more employees than 25.

Yes football clubs do have employees off the pitch such as Stewards and physio's but the Employee to profit ratio is far higher of a football club than many other businesses.

Not all footballers earn Â£130,000 per week, Premiership footballers earn an average of Â£676,000 per year (2006), according to a survey by The Independent and the Professional Footballers' Association.

That figure equates to Â£13,000 per week

Now they will earn roughly the national minimum wage per year in one week, so some might say this is unfair, but how many people earn Â£13,000 per year? millions....

How many footballers are in the Premiership? several hundred.

They have skills not every person has, with alot of footballers retiring in the mid 30's.... i could still earn minimum wage at the age of 65.

So are they overpaid? no, they are paid what the employer values them at.

Nancy boys: Sport constantly evolves, being in MMA we will know what fighters used 10years ago they dont use now, rules that weren't inplace 10-15years ago are now inplace... This changes the sport, same with football... players have come to manipulate rules of the game, so if you go to tackle the likes of Ronaldo he will act as though you've just shot him in the leg.

Fighters have known to do this "simulation" when they get gassed, they will act as though someone has poked them in the eye or kicked them in the balls... giving them some rest and able to win.

I don't like cheating, players like ronaldo piss me off and make me vomit... but thats part of the game i'm afraid, my favourite players are players like Nigel De Jong who will play the game fully competitively and honestly, willing to risk their body like MMA fighters do.

He ain't no Nancy Boy.

As for this WorldCup, i haven't massively been impressed by the majority of teams no but some teams such as Argies have really impressed me.

The group stages are historically quiet and more nervous/defensive in style of play... with the knock out stages approaching now you will see more fast flowing football, sort of like the FA Cup.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

[good post

QUOTE=SteSteez;80459]A few issues raised here...

Overpaid: i will use the Premier League as an example.... since 1992 there has been 2,850 players in the league... so in 18 years per season this isn't a big number.

There will be say average 25 players per team in the league... with 20 teams.

Alot of small businesses with small annual turnovers have more employees than 25.

Yes football clubs do have employees off the pitch such as Stewards and physio's but the Employee to profit ratio is far higher of a football club than many other businesses.

Not all footballers earn Â£130,000 per week, Premiership footballers earn an average of Â£676,000 per year (2006), according to a survey by The Independent and the Professional Footballers' Association.

That figure equates to Â£13,000 per week

Now they will earn roughly the national minimum wage per year in one week, so some might say this is unfair, but how many people earn Â£13,000 per year? millions....

How many footballers are in the Premiership? several hundred.

They have skills not every person has, with alot of footballers retiring in the mid 30's.... i could still earn minimum wage at the age of 65.

So are they overpaid? no, they are paid what the employer values them at.

Nancy boys: Sport constantly evolves, being in MMA we will know what fighters used 10years ago they dont use now, rules that weren't inplace 10-15years ago are now inplace... This changes the sport, same with football... players have come to manipulate rules of the game, so if you go to tackle the likes of Ronaldo he will act as though you've just shot him in the leg.

Fighters have known to do this "simulation" when they get gassed, they will act as though someone has poked them in the eye or kicked them in the balls... giving them some rest and able to win.

I don't like cheating, players like ronaldo piss me off and make me vomit... but thats part of the game i'm afraid, my favourite players are players like Nigel De Jong who will play the game fully competitively and honestly, willing to risk their body like MMA fighters do.

He ain't no Nancy Boy.

As for this WorldCup, i haven't massively been impressed by the majority of teams no but some teams such as Argies have really impressed me.

The group stages are historically quiet and more nervous/defensive in style of play... with the knock out stages approaching now you will see more fast flowing football, sort of like the FA Cup.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

oh and this might be good reading for all those presuming footballers are overpaid

BBC News - Blackburn and Scotland star Colin Hendry bankrupt

As quickly as it is made, it can be quickly lost aswell...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Oh pleSe Kunoichi. Don't do this. Footie is shite. It's a fact. Look in any dictionary. That's the definition. Ask any intelligent being. It's a fact.


:whs


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Oh pleSe Kunoichi. Don't do this. Footie is shite. It's a fact. Look in any dictionary. That's the definition. Ask any intelligent being. It's a fact.


Oh wow... I'm suddently seeing why the nekkid thread wasn't updated in 6 months ;P

You're failing to get the whole purpose of game, and ultimately of this thread. Just as those who put too much heart (and fists) into it, you are the exact opposite, which on its own can be just as 'bad' (umm)

It's not about the game, it's about the event, and people getting together rooting for something - and then going out for beers whether they win it or lose it. Regardless of which sport it is.


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Kunoichi said:


> Oh wow... I'm suddently seeing why the nekkid thread wasn't updated in 6 months ;P
> 
> You're failing to get the whole purpose of game, and ultimately of this thread. Just as those who put too much heart (and fists) into it, you are the exact opposite, which on its own can be just as 'bad' (umm)
> 
> It's not about the game, it's about the event, and people getting together rooting for something - and then going out for beers whether they win it or lose it. Regardless of which sport it is.


Forever and ever, Amen...


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

spitfire .. you sound like a yank, footy is the sport so many around the world love .. no matter what culture , football can bring entertainment ..if ya don't like it, no need to slag it off

Ste .. I have a few friends who will be playing premier league next season .. the fact is, they do actually have short careers .. and they can ask for whatever is available in the market .. There are some special players who will get 130k a week .. Anyone that's played footy at any level will know what sort of level the elite players play at .. Same with singers and actors .. Would any of us turn down the money they are offered ? I certainly wouldn't

PS. They might earn a lot of money .. but hey, 50 percent of their wages are taxed !!

even the c**t craig bellamy uses his wages to set up soccer schools in africa

I hate ashley cole so much , not only did he cheat onn the queen of england .. he doesnt think footy players should be seen as role models or put in the public eye .. did he forget who paid for his wedding ?

I think Ronaldo's talent is unquestionable .. he just acts like a bitch way too much .. I love WAYNE ROONEY, because he is awesome .. he plays like many of us, he loves the game, doesnt give up, and he shows his anger ..

This world cup has been boring .. way too much diving , shit ball, bad refereeing .

Young player of the tournament = OZIL

Player of the tournament

regarding England , but we play with 10.5 men when heskey played .. he doesnt score ..

31 pl apps, 3 goals, 8 shots on target .. two internatiional keepers have scored more than him

Capello is being paid twice as much as any other manager there .. yet he was just stubborn, we have a world class player in gerrard playing on the left ? .. Come on, we have got to the point where people think beating slovenia was great .. that's what everyone predicted a month ago

Commentators .. ARRGHH .. Pisses me off so much , especially mick mcarthy .. he doesnt know anything (he thinkg contraeo is a left back, not realising hes a winger actually) .. and he said "There's no need for that dancing about, he's just inviting the hard tackles" .. and othe rstuff, where ronaldo was bleeding after some bad challenges, he thought it was ok because you shouldn't use trick !


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Can we turn this into a group crying thread?


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Oh pleSe Kunoichi. Don't do this. Footie is shite. It's a fact. Look in any dictionary. That's the definition. Ask any intelligent being. It's a fact.


Finally somebody with an ounce of sense:thumb


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Finally somebody with an ounce of sense:thumb


You're welsh, of course you don't care about football ;P

Suckiy suck about England. I wanted the party to last a wee longer.

There's the awesome place outdoors in central London with BBQ, tap beer and big screens. Just as a game should be watched! Feels like a true mediterranean party (you'd love it)


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeevan i couldnt have put it any better myself

especially about mick mccarthy


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

................Well, shit.

Next time.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> ................Well, shit.
> 
> Next time.


I'm still mourning. :sad:

Don't worry, K', we can cry together. =(


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Lets face it, even if Spain hadn't scored there's no way Portugal would. There were a few opportunities in the second half but there were only two cats running with the ball against the whole spanish team - all the remaining 9 were way behind the middlefield line.

I'm up for defense, but only offense will work when you are already losing. Carlos Queiroz kept saying something like "go back, go back". No dummy, go forward!

Like my spanish friend would say "con una bandera en la cabeza, y es tudo por la patria" (I'm sure I ****ed up the spanish just now) - and I'm now rooting for them.

Brazilians have become too cocky.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Lets face it, even if Spain hadn't scored there's no way Portugal would. There were a few opportunities in the second half but there were only two cats running with the ball against the whole spanish team - all the remaining 9 were way behind the middlefield line.
> 
> I'm up for defense, but only offense will work when you are already losing. Carlos Queiroz kept saying something like "go back, go back". No dummy, go forward!
> 
> ...


:laugh:

The Spanish team are far too overrated imo. They're an amazing bunch of players individually, don't get me wrong. They just don't look like they have the same chemistry as, say, Argentina or Holland.

Speaking of Brazil, though...:laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup I get the avin beers and an all that Kunoichi. But it's football. It's as painfull to watch as eastenders or Noel Edmonds.

I think I have the qualities for a footie fan. Hypocritical, I'm always right , the ref is always to blame. The ball is to blame players are payed too much etc etc.

Jeevan. I'm sorry but football is tosh. It's a fact. Ask anyone. It's always been that way.

As a side note. I've just got back from New York and they are well into the world cup. It's on in all the bars. Everyone is talking about it. As soon as they knew I'm English they wanted to talk about it. Unfortunately I hadn't got a clue what they were talking about.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Yup I get the avin beers and an all that Kunoichi. But it's football. It's as painfull to watch as eastenders or Noel Edmonds.
> 
> I think I have the qualities for a footie fan. Hypocritical, I'm always right , the ref is always to blame. The ball is to blame players are payed too much etc etc.
> 
> ...


Second best to the Americans about football knowledge. That's just embarrassing. :laugh:

I guess it's one of those things. I tend to appreciate all sports. Football just happens to be my favourite.

To each their own, I suppose. :thumb


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ha. I do really. I may even watch an England game once in a blue moon. But don't tell anyone I wouldn't want anyone thinking I have a clue. Ok so you ain't seen me ... Right.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Yup I get the avin beers and an all that Kunoichi. But it's football. It's as painfull to watch as eastenders or Noel Edmonds.
> 
> I think I have the qualities for a footie fan. Hypocritical, I'm always right , the ref is always to blame. The ball is to blame players are payed too much etc etc.
> 
> ...


~Wild guess: that's because NYC is full of foreigners, ie. the american version of London? 

I don't watch football on the tell,y bores me to death, but world and euro cups are actually interesting - just don't ask me why, other international comps don't tickle my fancy or anything else for that matter :laugh:

I don't think Spain is overrated.

As I don't think Portugal is overrated - we are quite famous for our footbal tradition and are one of the big ones (...aren't we?) and yet we haven't won a major competition in..... (mumbles random numers)... well in I don't even know, that's how long it's been.

But it's about being consistent, which the spanish team is, hence being one of the strong ones (although they do profit alot from Real Madrid and Barcelona, which are hands up two of the best teams out there, but with tones of foreign plays, both now and in the past. Ronaldo and Luis Figo respectively come to mind)

Something curious that just crossed my mind, it seems great part of the best known tugga players started off with my team, Sporting of Lisbon.... which is also one of the biggest teams in Portugal but hasn't won a championship in what, 22 years maybe?)

Ok rambling ovah.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> As I don't think Portugal is overrated - we are quite famous for our footbal tradition and are one of the big ones (...aren't we?) and yet we haven't won a major competition in..... (mumbles random numers)... well in I don't even know, that's how long it's been.


In never. :laugh:

But yeah, that's pretty much consistent with the Spanish team, haha! Aside from a couple European triumphs, of course. :thumb


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I always watch all the England rugby games ( union).


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Finally somebody with an ounce of sense:thumb


Thats just Queer! lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

spitfire .. what did ya end up doing in nyc then mate ? (post it in your nyc thread)

I hate watching england play because they're boring to be fair

SPAIN are not over rated .. INIESTA and TORRES have had injuries this season .. and the manager has no idea what he is doing, the 2008 winning team had 1 holding midfielder and 2 playmakers .. this one has 2 holding midfielders, that only works when you have 2 attacking full backs, which spain dont .. they need to drop xabi alonso and bring in cesc .. because they miss that runner from midfield

Portrugal are over rated .. Moutinho didnt even get selected for the world cup .. Queiroz needs to go because taking almeida off took away all their threat


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

jeevan said:


> Portrugal are over rated .. Moutinho didnt even get selected for the world cup .. Queiroz needs to go because taking almeida off took away all their threat


How can a country that doesn't get the best odds be overrated?

Overrated is when they're given too much credit - Portugal isn't given that.

Please note this is not the rant of a butt hurt portuguese, lol, I like to think of myself as objective, and I really don't see Portugal as being anywhere near overrated.

No offense, but your reference to Mourinho seemed pointless. He may have stepped on a few toes to be offered the place (or just plainly declined) but can you really deny the man has talent?

From all the teams he's coached in the past years, how many times has he not won the title he was after?

Not many.

Queiroz.... oh Calors Queiroz... I'm not commenting on the man's judgement on the world cup. f**k it. It's gone, banging on him won't put us back in the race.

I wouldn't mind seeing Holland win this badboy. Me likes me sum orange.


----------

